

Best resources to learn C# - twunde

I know this is probably the wrong place to ask, but my company is moving to C#, and as a dev who can read&#x2F;write php, ruby and python I&#x27;m having a hard-time finding non-beginner material for C#.
What I&#x27;d really like would be something like sitepoint with easily-digestible articles that involved building something small and practical.
And yes it has to be C#, not F# or any other .net language.
======
lame_r
online reference rly easy for already_programmers:
[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/618ayhy6.aspx](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/618ayhy6.aspx)

Free interactive mooc: [https://www.edx.org/course/programming-c-microsoft-
dev204x#....](https://www.edx.org/course/programming-c-microsoft-
dev204x#.VSVhJuGJ21k)

OP: if you have the time and like learning like this, the ms c# class just
started yesterday. check it out and sign up :)

~~~
twunde
Thanks for the mooc. It sounds like exactly the level I'm looking for

